# Whats to low of a temp.



## wade2000 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey folks new guy here, I am going to make a smoke generator that was shown some where on here and I can't find it again or I would say thanks to the person for giving me the idea. Anyway, the question I have is when is to too cold to cold smoke cheese outdoors? Obviously I would venture to say 32f and lower. I am guessing to cold smoke with a generator I am not looking to have any real heat anyway. The setup I was looking at was a simple external little generator with a fish tank pump to push the smoke into a container or box. Is there need for any heat at all? I'm sure the answers are already on here but it would take me hours to find them because I have a real problem getting sidetracked on all the other cool stuff. Thanks                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               Ok, I found the same question I made posted by Rollingsmoke. Was very good info!!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 2, 2013)

Wade, welcome I TRY To keep it between 40 - 75* in the smoker but Mr T has it down. try this thread.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view#post_961347


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 2, 2013)

i agree with driedstick,

the cooler the temp the longer the smoke and you might have lighter color with smoke yet still get the flavor. i as well here in washington deal with the cooler temps but i have humidity due to being on the river. just my two cents

Tom


----------



## wade2000 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks, I'm working on getting my little smoke generator going and I will see how it goes. Wade


----------



## mfreel (Dec 10, 2013)

It's been down near zero the last few day's I've cold smoked cheese.  The internal temp of my smoker still got up to around 70.  Once the sun went down, it pegged at 56 degrees. I use an AMNPS.

How'd the cheese turn out?


----------



## joefrommi (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow Great info temps outside here have been @ 20 deg. For a high and I am hoping to smoke some cheese this weekend and now I know I better add some heat.


----------



## mfreel (Dec 13, 2013)

No, no!  Don't add heat!!!!

My smoker temp gets up to as high as 75 and warmer, even on the colder, 10 degree days.  It's that well-insulated.  If it gets to 70-75, I'll open the door for a few minutes to cool it back off.  I don't even plug in the smoker.

Stay cool, dude.


----------



## joefrommi (Dec 13, 2013)

No insulation in my homemade smoker and not sealed well at all.That will be the next project.


----------



## mfreel (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd bet that if you have a small heat source in there to generate the smoke, you're going to keep the cheese from freezing. IMHO, just don't let it freeze. 

BTW, after you package your cheese, DON'T FREEZE CHEESE.  I think it changes the texture.  In fact, my best cheese (and I'm new at this), has been the stuff left out on the workbench in my basement for 8 weeks or more.  I know, it sounds like it would be a moldy mess, but I'm telling you, if it's vacuum sealed, it's dang good cheese!!!!!!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 13, 2013)

When smoking cheese, you probably should have it at room temp. when you put it in the smoker....  Cold cheese could attract moisture and condensate...  Keeping the smoker above ambient will lower the humidity in the smoker and lower the dew point...

I have smoked cheese at 20 deg.....  Kept the smoker at 55-60...  that worked well for me....

Dave


----------



## handymanstan (Dec 13, 2013)

I have used a trouble light with a 60 watt bulb in the bottom of my smoker next to the AMNS when it was single digit temp before and that kept the smoker about 50 inside.  you can increase or decrease wattage as needed.

Stan


----------



## humdinger (Dec 14, 2013)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> I have used a trouble light with a 60 watt bulb in the bottom of my smoker next to the AMNS when it was single digit temp before and that kept the smoker about 50 inside.  you can increase or decrease wattage as needed.
> 
> Stan


Great tip Stan. I'll remember that one.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 14, 2013)

wade2000 said:


> Hey folks new guy here, I am going to make a smoke generator that was shown some where on here and I can't find it again or I would say thanks to the person for giving me the idea. Anyway, the question I have is when is to too cold to cold smoke cheese outdoors? Obviously I would venture to say 32f and lower. I am guessing to cold smoke with a generator I am not looking to have any real heat anyway. The setup I was looking at was a simple external little generator with a fish tank pump to push the smoke into a container or box. Is there need for any heat at all? I'm sure the answers are already on here but it would take me hours to find them because I have a real problem getting sidetracked on all the other cool stuff. Thanks                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               Ok, I found the same question I made posted by Rollingsmoke. Was very good info!!


I just thought I would say Howdy from Waitsburg neighbor!


----------



## cmayna (Dec 14, 2013)

A light bulb to keep the smoker warm?   What a cool ( I mean warm...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)idea.     Yes, do not freeze the cheese.


----------



## joefrommi (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes great idea !!!!! Now to find out which child borrowed my light...lol


----------



## dave17a (Dec 26, 2013)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> I have used a trouble light with a 60 watt bulb in the bottom of my smoker next to the AMNS when it was single digit temp before and that kept the smoker about 50 inside.  you can increase or decrease wattage as needed.
> 
> Stan


Did the same thing last week as temps were at about 18. Pics in my post of it. No real holes to thread cord so had to adapt, especially to keep any little critters out,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 just hung it on one of the racks.


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 26, 2013)

first time i ran into this ,,,, it was not real cold about 43 but very high humidity and fog. since propane i decided to fill the big kahuna and drop in a dust powered unit from Tim stuffed in the lower corner. the smoke appeared to be fine temps averaged 58 so my thoughts were longer smoke than usual. i have had them covered in the garage for 4 days a 41-43 to dry. not anywhere near the color i am used to. the flavor smell appears to be there, will not know until fully sealed and rested. the salt has almost no color but again great smell. pepper clumped due to air moisture both salt and pepper required stirring every 1/2 hr. i think i finally found my "sweet spot" of ugly combo here in the SW of the PNwest weather wise. i did not use the propane due to adding more moisture and heat would be hard to control to still keep the cheese from melting. i am going to seal today so will have pics then.







   Tom


----------

